#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Kan dit ??

## anykey

Hallo allemaal,

Ik loop stage bij bedrijf die produkties doet voor feesten en dergelijk.

Voor die stage heb ik 2 jaar gewerkt bij een kleiner licht en geluid bedrijf, daar werd alles STRIKT volgens de regels gedaan en alles MOEST netjes. Rigging was daar dus altijd prima in orde.
Maar nu heb ik vandaag bij mijn stage mijn eerste klus buiten de deur gehad, en volgens hebben ze een flinke denk fout gemaakt.
De situatie is als volgt. Er staat een evenementen tent met een punt dak en aluminimum balken waarover een zeil is gespannen. Dat is naar mijn weten alleen bedoelt om dat zeil op zijn plaats te houden.
Nu hebben ze een redelijke truss constructie aan het dak "gedeath hangt". Hij hangt dus rechtstreeks aan de aluminimum dakconstructie van die tent.

Ik vroeg aan mijn stage begeleider of dat dak er wel voor geschikt was, zijn reactie was: Aaah dat kan die wel aan.
Nu wilde ik niet de bedweter uithangen als stagiar, dus ben ik er maar niet verder op ingegaan.

Maar nu was mijn vraag eigenlijk of het nou wel of niet verantwoord is om een truss construcite aan de alu dakconstrucite van die tent te hangen.

--foto's weggehaald--

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Mathijs

Dit soort tenten zijn gemaakt op een extra dak last.
Als het goed is zit bij de dwars balken een special takel punt.
Je kan echter niet te veel gewicht aan deze punten hangen.

Ik ben geen rigger, dus ik weet het alleen maar van collega's.

Ik hoop dus dat er mensen zijn die hier iets specefieker over kunnen zijn.

----------


## mr-pink

dit hangt af van tent tot tent,
en moet je eens navragen bij de leverancier.

----------


## GuntherM

In elk geval moest het invallen waarom zijn die safety's er dan nog aan gemonteerd? Of zie ik dat verkeerd?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Brinky

Die safety's zullen weinig zin hebben wanneer de nok het niet meer houd, want ten eerste hangen ze aan een balk waarbij het uit den boze is om aan te hangen vanwege de bevestiging, en je hebt er geen reet aan als dat spant naar beneden komt, want dan komt die extra drager ook al naar beneden. Dus dan zal het alleen voor die steel zijn, maar aan die steel zou ik niet twijfelen qua sterkte en betrouwbaarheid...

Volgens mij zit er er inderdaad bij deze spanten een bevestigings oog om te riggen, natuurlijk zal een bepaald gewicht voor beschreven zijn (logisch)

Maar inderdaad niet geheel onbelangrijk om dat te weten, want als het wél fout gaat.... hmz... laten we het hier bij houden....

Mocht je nou zelf zo'n klus gaan doen, geheel voor jezelf, zorg  echt altijd dat je je, zoals je vorige baas, netjes aan de regels houdt, want geloof me, als het mis gaat merk je dat de rest van je leven!

----------


## TristanAV

Zoals gezegd hangt het af van de tent. Zelf heb ik een keer een tent vergelijkbaar met deze zien instorten (3 licht gewonden) en veel hing er niet in.
Dus tja... controleer en vraag na wat de tent mag hebben.

----------


## Kilian

Ben ik de enige die naar de T splitsing zit te kijken?

----------


## renevanh

Met een antwoord als "Och, dat gaat wel" moet je als stagair geen genoegen nemen. Jij bent er om te leren en in dit soort situaties kan je dat mooi uitbuiten  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> Met een antwoord als "Och, dat gaat wel" moet je als stagair geen genoegen nemen. Jij bent er om te leren en in dit soort situaties kan je dat mooi uitbuiten



Precies, vraag naar de berekeningen en hoe het is berekent zodat je er wat van kan leren. Daar loop je stage voor toch  :Wink:

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Ben ik de enige die naar de T splitsing zit te kijken?



Nee...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Het viel me echt gelijk op dat daar geen bevestiging zat.
Dat dit goed is gegaan is in mijn ogen een wonder. ***** wat is dit onveilig.  :EEK!:

----------


## jeroenw

De meeste tenten mag je helemaal niet in riggen, en dat er ergens hijsogen aan zitten wil niet zeggen dat je ermee kunt riggen, anders zou je je lege flightcare met hijsoog ook als ankerpunt kunnen gebruiken, en dat lijkt mij heeeeeel onverstandig.

Maar tenzij de tentenboer tenten heeft die een bepaalde belasting in de nok kunnen dragen en jou baas daar aan gerekend heeft zou ik zeggen dat dit niet is zoals het hoort.
Nu weet ik niet waar de andere kant van deze truss zich bevint, maar baar boven het podium had je (met een wat langere/anders ontworden) truss makkelijk 2 of 2 statieven op de vloerl kwijt gekunt

En je kunt er als stagair best iets van zeggen, je stapt toch ook niet in de auto als blijkt dat de chafeur geen rijbewijs heeft? ondanks dat iemand dan zegt " ah dat kan ie wel"?

----------


## Fallingsky

Ikzelf maak meestal een tent van truss en vervolgens daar alles inhangen gaat prima, 

Ik ken de tent trouwens wel (schrobbelear ofziets) en ik zie er toch wel vaker trussen in worden opgehangen maar of het veilig is.

Ik zou een extra ondersteuningspunt nemen aan beide zijden.

----------


## Upgrading your system

conclussie's te over, maar het enige juiste antwoord op deze discussie is toch echt: dit kan je zien aan de technische specs van de tent en de berekeningen van de varantwoordelijke van deze klus.

je kan niet zien of er wel of niet in deze tent mag worden ingahangen, dit moet blijken uit papierwerk, hoe saai ook.
deze tenten lijken allen op elkaar en de ene mag wel in de nok belast worden en de andere niet, ook belastbaarheid van het betreffende T-stuk is iets dat berekend dient te worden.. dat kan je op het ook wel inschatten, maar je dient het te berekenen!

waarschijnlijk gaan we deze gegevens nooit zien, maar daarom is een helder antwoord op de vraag mag dit of niet onmogelijk volledig te geven..

----------


## rinus bakker

Upgrading geeft in grote lijnen de enig juiste reactie!
ik kan alleen maar toevoegen:
"Twijfel in rigging is simpelweg: Nee!"
Jaren geleden had de VerkeersVeiligheidNL ook zo'n soort slogan voor het inhalen in het verkeer.... 
Bij twijfel ... Niet doen...! 
Dus als iemand deze vraag met enige vorm van twijfel stelt beantwoord hij zelf die vraag al. 
Maar ik heb geen idee over het percentage (van het totaal aantal) weggebruiker dat idioot gedrag vertoont.
Ik vrees dat het percentage van het totaal aantal podiumtechniekers dat idioot rigginggedrag vertoont wel wat hoger zal liggen.

----------


## Stoney3K

Dit doet me weer denken aan de rigging in de maintent van Campzone dit jaar. Ook daar hing een truss in de nok, nu hing er niet veel aan maar toch... de hele rataplan was bevestigd met spanbanden en kettingen en het overschot van kettingen hing gewoon los over de truss heen... klinkt als bad news!

Gek genoeg, de brandweer kwam elke dag langs voor een inspectie, en die keurde het spul goed.

----------


## maestro2104

zoiezo ligt het aan de tent, helaas kan ik de foto nu niet meer zien

maar ik weet dat er nu een tent van de boer bij de IBC staat. die tent is aan de zijkant 6 meter hoog.
Daar word van tevoren berekend hoeveel kg erin mag worden gehangen en word standaard rekening gehouden met sneeuw en andere neerslag. 
Der gingen bij de IBC alleen maar warmte doeken en HQI's in. 

Dus meestal gewoon de tenten boer informeren.
Werk veel samen met de boer en intertent. daar lopen meestal wel uitvoerders rond en die vinden zulke vragen helemaal niet erg.
Op het moment dat ze het niet weten, geen constructie ophangen die je niet veilig vind.

Maar wat ik ooit wel een keer heb gezien is dat mensen de takels niet in de nok vastmaken, maar in dat gedeelte wat tussen je poten zit. Oftewel het gedeelte waar 2 m12 bouten per kant zitten. Dat is dus echt niet veilig, een klein zuchtje wint en dat kan zo neerstorten. en dan ligt je hele tent ook meteen.

----------


## Hitvision

Ik denk dat die bewuste tent nu wel is 'afgeschreven' na 5 jaar  :Smile:

----------


## NesCio01

> Ik denk dat die bewuste tent nu wel is 'afgeschreven' na 5 jaar



Dat zal met je gevoel, wanneer het ooit fout gaat, niet zo zijn denk ik,
waardoor dit topic toch wel actueel blijft?  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hitvision

Onderwerp is uiteraard nog steeds actueel echter heeft 'Upgrading your system' er al een sluitend antwoord op gegeven.

----------

